# wireless headsets



## w3st0n21 (May 21, 2009)

one quick questions some of you may be able to answer. if I ordered 2 of these eartec wireless packages (24G 4 Man CT) would all 8 of the headsets work together?


----------



## avkid (May 21, 2009)

What frequencies do those work on?


----------



## shayward (May 22, 2009)

Anyone have experience with these systems? Seems like a potentially low cost alternative to a wireless clear-com.....if the quality is good enough.


----------



## spiwak2005 (May 22, 2009)

Yes I'm intrigued as well. I like the idea of some of their other products - to tie wireless into a venue's existing wired system. I fear someone is probably going to tell us that these products are just junk though. Otherwise, it looks promising for a low cost solution.

Re: the OP's questions - I'm guessing as listed, two packages would NOT allow you to use all 8 on the same channel. But it sounds like if you asked, they would customize it so it will. That's just a guess/hunch; no indications of what frequencies they work on.


----------



## w3st0n21 (May 22, 2009)

hmmmm....i would seriously consider buying these if someone said they are decent...at the moment we are using 2 way walkie talkies and headsets, so when someone says something you hear "ahdfqrh;ljenakjlhjfddnskjhkfj;iflahsjn". so when my spot ops say something i just walk out the door and ask them what they asked. the garble on headset is my indicator that they need me.


----------



## lighthouse (May 22, 2009)

From reading their manual, these operate @ 2.4 ghz.

1 station is "Master", all others are "slave". Master can talk to all slaves at once but slaves may only talk to master, so it's not quite as flexible as a walkie-talkie. You can add more slaves just by changing channels (via dip switches).


----------



## w3st0n21 (May 22, 2009)

well thats a dissapointment  what if you bought all master stations???


----------



## lighthouse (May 22, 2009)

From what this company offers you'd probably want the PCx line, but those are $500 per station + cost of headset.


----------



## avkid (May 22, 2009)

lighthouse said:


> From reading their manual, these operate @ 2.4 ghz.


Eww...... the new cordless phone area.


----------



## lighthouse (May 22, 2009)

avkid said:


> Eww...... the new cordless phone area.


New? What's so new about a 2.4ghz cordless phone? And don't forget some wireless networking uses that spectrum too!


----------



## avkid (May 22, 2009)

lighthouse said:


> New? What's so new about a 2.4ghz cordless phone? And don't forget some wireless networking uses that spectrum too!


The old ones were around 900Mhz.

I would like to know how well they resist interference.


----------



## Chris15 (May 24, 2009)

Let's not forget the microwave ovens in there and Bluetooth too...

802.11b, g and n all operate in 2.4 gig (N also runs in the 5Ghz end of town too). That is most deployed WiFi today...

At least here in Aus, more and more cordless phones are going to 5.8 gig to avoid the spectral dirtiness of 2.4 gig.

And 2.4 gig has a wavelength of just 120 mm and so small movements can be the difference between no reception and reception depending on how it feels...

Basically it's free for all spectrum and reliance on same should be treated accordingly...


----------



## Sayen (Jun 4, 2009)

Every time someone posts about Eartec, we all ask how it works...and no one ever answers!

So...has anyone actually tried them?


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 16, 2009)

Anybody ever ran across this before?

BluComm Contact Page

The church I go to doesn't want to invest in wireless ClearCom, so right now the FOH engineer has to wear a set of IEM's and a wireless lapel. I'm wondering if I can make an adapter to convert the connectors of the above linked dongle to 4-pin XLR.

Thoughts?


----------

